# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Assunzione figlio

## rosselladibenedetto

Ho un dubbio, potreste aiutarmi?
Può il rappresentante legale di una s.n.c assumere il figlio maggiorenne che risiede con lui come apprendista?
Grazie .....

----------


## ilariuccia

> Ho un dubbio, potreste aiutarmi?
> Può il rappresentante legale di una s.n.c assumere il figlio maggiorenne che risiede con lui come apprendista?
> Grazie .....

  in generale non ci dovrebbero essere problemi, e' importante che il rapporto sia genuinamente di natura subordinata, quindi in caso di contestazione devi essere eventualmente in grado di dimostrare che il rapporto sia regolarmente retribuito, per esempio lasciando traccia dei pagamenti effettuati (bonifici, assegni....)

----------


## soleluna2588

> Ho un dubbio, potreste aiutarmi?
> Può il rappresentante legale di una s.n.c assumere il figlio maggiorenne che risiede con lui come apprendista?
> Grazie .....

  per maggior sicurezza considererei tutti i costi relativi indeducibili.
e poi c'è da considerare la presunzione fittizzia di suburdinazione, l'INPS non riconosce la subordinazione tra familiari.

----------


## mapellone

> per maggior sicurezza considererei tutti i costi relativi indeducibili.
> e poi c'è da considerare la presunzione fittizzia di suburdinazione, l'INPS non riconosce la subordinazione tra familiari.

  Sarebbe davvero difficile in caso di controllo dimostrare la presenza di subordinazione tra padre e filgio. Esiste comunque una vecchia circolare Inps dove sono trattati casi come questo. Tuttavia nel caso di familiari conviventi al 90% il rapporto di lavoro subordinato viene disconoSCIUTO.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## missy74

> Ho un dubbio, potreste aiutarmi?
> Può il rappresentante legale di una s.n.c assumere il figlio maggiorenne che risiede con lui come apprendista?
> Grazie .....

  
Dai un'cchiata a questo post http://forum.commercialistatelematic...madre-snc.html

----------


## mapellone

> Dai un'cchiata a questo post http://forum.commercialistatelematic...madre-snc.html

  bene ho già scritto in questo post. Troverai la circolare inps di cui ti parlavo...

----------


## pikkio

> Ho un dubbio, potreste aiutarmi?
> Può il rappresentante legale di una s.n.c assumere il figlio maggiorenne che risiede con lui come apprendista?
> Grazie .....

  no, scusate.... ma ora non mi verrete a dire che un regolare rapporto di lavoro subordinato in casi come questo (e io ne ho almeno 5 qui in studio) viene "disconosciuto" sulla supposta base di un diverso rapporto fra padre e figlio?? 
E come lo dovrei iscrivere? come collaboratore familiare???  
Capisco se fosse socio, cosa che ovviamente impedirebbe l'assunzione, ma in questi casi vedo più convenienza (per l'INPS) avere un dipendente che un collaboratore....  :Cool:

----------


## soleluna2588

> no, scusate.... ma ora non mi verrete a dire che un regolare rapporto di lavoro subordinato in casi come questo (e io ne ho almeno 5 qui in studio) viene "disconosciuto" sulla supposta base di un diverso rapporto fra padre e figlio?? 
> E come lo dovrei iscrivere? come collaboratore familiare???  
> Capisco se fosse socio, cosa che ovviamente impedirebbe l'assunzione, ma in questi casi vedo più convenienza (per l'INPS) avere un dipendente che un collaboratore....

  io l'anno scorso ho seguito diversi incontri su contenzioso previdenziale e lì un ispettore inps ha detto chiaramente che l'inps disconosce rapporti subordinati tra parenti conviventi in quanto esiste appunto la figura di impresa familiare o coniugale

----------


## pikkio

> io l'anno scorso ho seguito diversi incontri su contenzioso previdenziale e lì un ispettore inps ha detto chiaramente che l'inps disconosce rapporti subordinati tra parenti conviventi in quanto esiste appunto la figura di impresa familiare o coniugale

  ok, ma questo può valere per una ditta individuale, dove fra l'altro nemmeno il fisco riconosce deducibili i costi di un lavoratore dipendente familiare dell'imprenditore. Ma in una società le cose cambiano. 
Esempio classico, marito (artigiano) e moglie (casalinga) formano una snc. Lui lavora, lei si occupa delle formalità amministrative. Entrambi pagano la contribuzione come artigiani.
I figli crescono, ed ammettendo che vogliano continuare l'attività familiare, vengono assunti come dipendenti della snc stessa, magari come primo passaggio per una introduzione nella società come soci, o addirittura per sostituire i genitori quali soci della società. 
Ora, dove sta il problema in questa situazione?? 
Chi risparmia cosa??

----------


## mapellone

> ok, ma questo può valere per una ditta individuale, dove fra l'altro nemmeno il fisco riconosce deducibili i costi di un lavoratore dipendente familiare dell'imprenditore. Ma in una società le cose cambiano. 
> Esempio classico, marito (artigiano) e moglie (casalinga) formano una snc. Lui lavora, lei si occupa delle formalità amministrative. Entrambi pagano la contribuzione come artigiani.
> I figli crescono, ed ammettendo che vogliano continuare l'attività familiare, vengono assunti come dipendenti della snc stessa, magari come primo passaggio per una introduzione nella società come soci, o addirittura per sostituire i genitori quali soci della società. 
> Ora, dove sta il problema in questa situazione?? 
> Chi risparmia cosa??

  E' una questione puramente di diritto. Tra familiari conviventi è quasi impossibile dimostarare la subordinazione con soggezione al potere disciplinare e di controllo del datore di lavoro. Il fatto che si tratti di una snc e non di una ditta individuale non cambia nulla. Amministratore e dipenndenti non possono essere familiari conviventi. Nel caso di snc( cosi come negli altri casi)  è inoltre sempre possibile l'iscrizione come collaboratore familiare del socio

----------


## pikkio

> E' una questione puramente di diritto. Tra familiari conviventi è quasi impossibile dimostarare la subordinazione con soggezione al potere disciplinare e di controllo del datore di lavoro. Il fatto che si tratti di una snc e non di una ditta individuale non cambia nulla. Amministratore e dipenndenti non possono essere familiari conviventi. Nel caso di snc( cosi come negli altri casi)  è inoltre sempre possibile l'iscrizione come collaboratore familiare del socio

  Sarò anche pratico e poco accademico, in alcune occasioni, ma oltre al dato letterale delle tue parole, non riesco a cogliere l'utilità pratica di tale distinzione.
L'inps arriva nella mia snc e che fa... DISCONOSCE il rapporto di lavoro dipendente e mi iscrive i figli del socio come coadiuvanti familiari... ??? 
Sarà pure una questione di diritto, ma che mi risulti, almeno nella mia zona, in tante e tante ispezioni inps mai nessuno dei verificatori ha sollevato un problema del genere.

----------


## mapellone

> Sarò anche pratico e poco accademico, in alcune occasioni, ma oltre al dato letterale delle tue parole, non riesco a cogliere l'utilità pratica di tale distinzione.
> L'inps arriva nella mia snc e che fa... DISCONOSCE il rapporto di lavoro dipendente e mi iscrive i figli del socio come coadiuvanti familiari... ??? 
> Sarà pure una questione di diritto, ma che mi risulti, almeno nella mia zona, in tante e tante ispezioni inps mai nessuno dei verificatori ha sollevato un problema del genere.

  Io sono nella provincia dell'Aquila. Mi attengo alla circolare inps di cui ho già parlato ed a qualche ispezione che ho seguito.... tutto qui.

----------


## sera78

Per esperienza... l'Inps ha iscritto il padre come collaboratore familiare, che lavorava come dipendente della figlia, anche se erano su due stati di famiglia diversi...
Paese che vai... usanza che trovi...

----------


## pikkio

> Io sono nella provincia dell'Aquila. Mi attengo alla circolare inps di cui ho già parlato ed a qualche ispezione che ho seguito.... tutto qui.

  Ma infatti, io non ce l'ho certo con te...  :Smile:  
Il mio era un discorso più generale, "concettuale" forse è il termine adatto.
Uno stimolo alla discussione  :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

> Per esperienza... l'Inps ha iscritto il padre come collaboratore familiare, che lavorava come dipendente della figlia, anche se erano su due stati di famiglia diversi...
> Paese che vai... usanza che trovi...

  Una volta che l'INPS ha cambiato la tipologia di rapporto di lavoro, è stata modificata anche la qualifica a livello fiscale?

----------

